# How to use ICS between my PC and my Xbox 360..?



## Xolair (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello.

I've been struggling with this a while now, trying to share my connection between my PC and my X360. I've enabled *Internet Connection Sharing* (or so it seems), although I don't get a pop-up whenever I do so. My X0 uses automatic IP settings, and my Ethernet adapter (or NIC) uses manual ones. Yeah, I'm using a NIC in my PC from which a crossover RJ45 cable runs into my X360.

I'm quite lost now on what to try next. First of all, is there any way to see if my connection's actually shared right now? I don't get a static IP to my computer whenever I try sharing the connection, is that a problem? What about my X0/NIC settings, must they be manually or automatically set? Help would be appriciated! 

*-Xolair-*


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 17, 2008)

manualy set the ip of the nic on the pc that hooks to the xbox360 to like say, 192.168.3.1 and then manualy set the ip on the xbox360 to say, 192.168.3.2

thats probably what your missing


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 17, 2008)

I have never done this, so i don't know about this. 

But can you tell me what happens by sharing the connection with your PC ?


----------



## Xolair (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmm, I configure an IP address of ''192.168.3.1'' into my X360... but it now fails at that. I'm using a crossover RJ45 cable since people recommended me to use it, could it be because of that? 

It worked before, but it doesn't anymore. Btw, what other kind of settings should my X0 have? Gateway, subnet mask etc?


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 17, 2008)

I tried this once. Spent days on it and never got it working. You can pickup a network switch really cheap, That might be easier and better for the enviro! 
I Just ended up wiring a 15m cable to my 360 from the router in another room. much simpler! lol.


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 17, 2008)

you have to set the xbox360 and the computer LAN card to the same ip range so they will be on the same network, ie: you have to set the computer right too. then they will be on the same network and you can share your internet with it that way.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 17, 2008)

You need to set the IP of your PC as the Gateway on the 360.


----------



## Xolair (Sep 17, 2008)

^ Ouh? Well, got my IP to work now (192.168.0.2) but the tests fail at DNS... I'll try that tip, not sure if I get it to work with any kind of methods. 

_*EDIT:* The gateway is now 192.168.0.1, the IP of my NIC. Is that what you meant? Seems to work, except for the DNS part._


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 17, 2008)

What is the DNS server for your PC?  

Run > type "cmd" > type "ipconfig /all" in the command prompt > look for the IP address of the DNS server.

Set the xbox360 DNS server to that.  Usually your router acts as the DNS server if you have one, not the PC.


----------



## Xolair (Sep 17, 2008)

^ Yeah, but I also might think my firewall (*Kerio Personal Firewall*) could be the reason. All I'd need know is the knowledge that which ports the Xbox might use...

If it doesn't work, then I'll try that DNS thingy you said. I remember trying it previously though, not sure if it'll work either. Got to test around.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 17, 2008)

Xolair said:


> ^ Yeah, but I also might think my firewall (*Kerio Personal Firewall*) could be the reason. All I'd need know is the knowledge that which ports the Xbox might use...
> 
> If it doesn't work, then I'll try that DNS thingy you said. I remember trying it previously though, not sure if it'll work either. Got to test around.



You have to set your DNS servers. Otherwise you can't connect to the internet.

Set those first, then if that doesn't work then sort out your firewall.


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 17, 2008)

Also, the Xbox360 does not require a crossover cable.  You can use a straight through cable.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 17, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> Also, the Xbox360 does not require a crossover cable.  You can use a straight through cable.



I thought that was only if connected to a router...


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 17, 2008)

Generally yes.  You must use a crossover cable to connect like devices for example PC <---> PC, or Switch <---> Switch.  However, many newer devices can auto-sense what type of cable is being used and adjust appropriately via software.  The old Xbox could not do this, but the Xbox360 can.  





			
				Microsoft said:
			
		

> Unlike the original Xbox® system, Xbox 360 does not require a crossover Ethernet cable.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 17, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> Generally yes.  You must use a crossover cable to connect like devices for example PC <---> PC, or Switch <---> Switch.  However, many newer devices can auto-sense what type of cable is being used and adjust the appropriately via software.  The old Xbox could not do this, but the Xbox360 can.



Fair enough, must have missed that bit.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 17, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> Generally yes.  You must use a crossover cable to connect like devices for example PC <---> PC, or Switch <---> Switch.  However, many newer devices can auto-sense what type of cable is being used and adjust the appropriately via software.  The old Xbox could not do this, but the Xbox360 can.



Is that not just for system link? Or does it work PC to 360 too?


----------



## Polaris573 (Sep 17, 2008)

Have you read this Xolair?

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/support/connecttolive/xbox360/connectionmethods/windowsics.htm

The answer to your question is also in that page alexp999.  Which is that this applies to both system link and ICS connection to the PC.  One reason is because the Xbox360 is basically a PC, but the main reason is that automatic crossover is part of the Ethernet standard and implemented by the NIC regardless of what OS service is being run.


----------



## Xolair (Sep 17, 2008)

Darknova said:


> You have to set your DNS servers. Otherwise you can't connect to the internet.
> 
> Set those first, then if that doesn't work then sort out your firewall.



Umm, well, I must see those. I think I've already input a DNS server though, I think it's the same as my NIC's IP. Dunno if it'll work either, I'll have to fiddle around with them.



Polaris573 said:


> Also, the Xbox360 does not require a crossover cable.  You can use a straight through cable.



Oh... well, does it work with a crossover cable, though? Would be a bum if it didn't.

I also got some info on my firewall configuration, must add some ports to allow in there tomorrow. Hopefully something helps!


----------



## Darknova (Sep 17, 2008)

Xolair said:


> Umm, well, I must see those. I think I've already input a DNS server though, I think it's the same as my NIC's IP. Dunno if it'll work either, I'll have to fiddle around with them.



That won't work. DNS servers are what converts web address into IP addresses and allows you to connect.

Visit Opendns (google) and use theirs if you don't know yours.


----------



## Xolair (Sep 17, 2008)

^ Ouh... thanks for that link, if I can't get my DNS settings to work otherwise that might come in handy.


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 18, 2008)

man ok you gotta listen or it wont make any sense...
gateway = 192.168.0.1
then your computer gets ip 192.168.0.2 or something ok?
then your computer has a second network card [based on what you already said]
that network card needs to get ip 192.168.1.1
and then xbox360 needs to get ip 192.168.1.2
i would physicaly map it out in an image in paint so u could see but i think u can kind of do it yourself and then if you do, youll see why the xbox cant be on the same network as your gateway cuz its behind the computer, ICS will work like a NAT not like a bridge, so the xbox360 cant get an ip adress from the gateway. so it has to be on a seperate network behind the computer behind the NAT [ICS]

even if you dont understand, just do what i said and it should work fine.


----------



## Xolair (Sep 18, 2008)

Enabled the ports into my firewall (unless I f*cked it up somehow) and tested. Didn't work. Then, tried the DNS addresses *Darknova* posted, that didn't work either.

I'm not sure what's wrong. My NIC's IP should be correct as well as my X0's, but it seems my computer's IP is still the same as before ICS. Is that likely problem? Guess I could try inputting my computer's own DNS settings into my X0 as well.

BTW, can a crossover cable affect it as X0 should work without one?


----------



## Xolair (Sep 18, 2008)

Yayy, I disabled my firewall for a moment and tried to connect. Now it goes through the DNS test, but in MTU it fails. What to do next?


----------



## Xolair (Sep 18, 2008)

YES, *XBOX LIVE* WORKS NOW... a combination of a faulty MTU setting and a shitty firewall. Well, g2 find a solution on how to configure this 'wall to let mah' X0 through without shutting it down always before using Live.


----------



## Yin (Sep 21, 2008)

What kind of internet connection do you have? 
MTU is a setting for your modem.


----------



## Xolair (Sep 22, 2008)

Meh, this is totally solved now, only needed to get a different firewall and configure properly. Hopefully it'd work well from now on...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yin said:


> What kind of internet connection do you have?
> MTU is a setting for your modem.



MTU exists in basically any networking environment. It's the amount of bytes that can be sent at once. The more data is sent at once, the more efficient bandwidth usage is. Though slow connections won't like it.


----------



## Yin (Sep 24, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> MTU exists in basically any networking environment. It's the amount of bytes that can be sent at once. The more data is sent at once, the more efficient bandwidth usage is. Though slow connections won't like it.



It is also very useful to when your capped for example if your internet gets capped(slowed down) and you can't access anything because it is so slow. what you can do is adjust this setting (by lowering it) and your internet will seem like it works a lot better.


----------

